# What glue would you use??



## TightDub (Dec 24, 2003)

I need to re glue part of my window back to the top and I am curious as to the best glue for this task. I am aware that a new top is recommend but that is not in my budget so I will need to make due til I can get a top.
Not to mention that my top is in great condition outside of this window seal failing and I just got the car so please post any helpful suggestions.


----------



## where_2 (Jul 21, 2003)

*Re: What glue would you use?? (TightDub)*

You gluing the glass to the top, or the weatherstrip back to the top?
http://www.3m.com/Product/info....html


----------



## TightDub (Dec 24, 2003)

*Re: What glue would you use?? (where_2)*

Technically I would be gluing the top to the glass...but there is a rubber seal already glued to the glass and the top glues to that. It is a super crazy way to do it considering the cabbies never had this issue with the seal they used. I will post a pic by tomorrow for reference. Thanks for the info..









I found an adhesive form Eastwood HV-350 super grip #52346. I may try that if I dont get better news from some local vw techs about repair options.


----------



## spasticone (May 31, 2004)

*Re: What glue would you use?? (where_2)*

I second super weatherstrip adhesive. It's awesome.


----------



## TightDub (Dec 24, 2003)

*Re: What glue would you use?? (TightDub)*

This is what I'm dealing with.. 








I put a little pressure on it to show the seperation...other pics dont quite show the issue. 
















Thanks for the input too


----------



## spasticone (May 31, 2004)

*Re: What glue would you use?? (TightDub)*

I don't own a convertible bug so I don't quite know what your dealing with. Super weather strip adhesive is a contact cement. If you can roll back that edge and aply to both surfaces, hold and let dry, and stick together, then it's your glue. I have had it let go on a few applications, but usually on high pressure areas. I would first tape around the inside of the seal on your windshield to keep the adhesive from getting all over the glass. It is a pain to get off. 

Now... If you can't roll back the lip of the seal, your going to have to find something a bit more liquid so it creeps down into the gap. I don't use any sealants that would do that AND adhere to the glass. Someone else may have something for you there. 
Have you called any shops that may deal with these issues? If you have any mom and pop shops they may be quicker to help you fix your top instead of selling a new one.


----------



## TightDub (Dec 24, 2003)

*Re: What glue would you use?? (spasticone)*

I have a few peole checkin options. Including the guy who does the tops for the dealer here. I have a bud who is a vw tech and he is going to get info when this guy comes in the shop. He is the one oppinion I am waiting on b4 jumpin in.
Thanks for the tips on the application. I can roll back the top enough to apply the glue properly. I plan to get some magnets to hold the top in place while it all cures.(magnets sandwiching the glass and top) I figure this would be better than trying to sit something on the top considering it is contoured glass.








Again I really appreciate the info...I have seen threads go on for weeks with no help


----------

